# Chicago Skyline Heaven



## ChicagoSkyline (Feb 24, 2005)

*Best of Chicago skyline*

Well, Since I am naming after the incredilbe Chicago skyline. I thought that I like to pay my respect to it by putting up a Chicago skyline only photo gallery where it will have some of the best Chicago skyline views that you will ever witness on the internet!
ps: thanks to lots of our chicago forumers and photographers whom have contributed these mind blowing photos to share with us!

I will post Chicago Skyline ONLY and most of them are in the wallpaper standard! It will be update on the continual basis so don't miss out some of the new ones!




*Nomination Time for the Best Chicago Skyline*
Ok, it is about da time for me to do a bit of survey on which photos here that is "truely" one of da kind and best chicago skyline that you have ever witnessed on this thread "so far" or simply put, your favorite Chicago skyline photos here! Please include that one pic with your comment, thanks! *Only one vote per person per month*,but if you also like another chicago skyline photo after you voted, then come back next month to vote for your next choice and so on(same photo allow)...etc! I will summarize the votes on the top of this page or the first page of this thread.
So come back often to check out all the chicago skyline pix and vote for your favorites here! BTW, this is your chance to put your favorites on the first page of this incredible thread!
 


Current Voting Result By Rank(Since 8-20-06):
(1 vote) [8-22 11:30 PM ChicagoSkyline]








(1 vote) [8-20 11:23 AM blackhawk08]








(1 vote) [8-22 08:26 PM #301 Toronto06]








(1 vote) [8-22 08:23 PM #300 The Urban Politician]








(1 vote) [8-23 11:21 PM #350 srika]








(1 vote) [8-23 08:52 PM #342 myrandge]













*
Page Summary:
-Page 1: Best of Chicago skyline, Extreme Distant Chicago Skyline, Chicago Skyline Panos, Chicago Skyline of Summer, 2006
-Page 2: extreme distant sections! High quality up close Chicago skyline, Chicago lakefront skyline panos from south to north
-Page 3: panoramas specials!Some more crazy chicago skyline panos for your pleasure, Do you like Chicago skyline panos?, Wow factor panos of chicago skyline, Goonsta time! Soulful Chicago Skyline
-Page 4: Krzycho's Chicago skyline Pt.1 and Pt.2, Krzycho's Chicago canyon skyline, Krzycho's Chicago Skyline from Sears Tower Skydeck Winter 2005, Krzycho's Chicago skylne from Park Place Tower, Chicago canyon skyline, Windy City Greek: Chicagogeorge's Chicago Skyline
-Page 5: Chicago Skyline Views from under construction 340 OTP's 55th, Above Chicago Skyline Pt.1, Above Chicago Skyline Pt.2
-Page 6: Helicopter tour with SimbyHeart for Chicago Skyline Pt.1, Pt.2, Pt3, Above Chicago Skyline Pt.3, Above Chicago Skyline Pt.4, Above Chicago Skyline Pt.5, VZ Does Chicago skyline Pt.1, Pt.2, Pt.3
-Page 7: How will 400 N LSD(Fordham Spire) look like in Chicago skyline?, Goonsta around Chicago June, 2006 Pt.1,2,3
-Page 8: Chicago Skyline Showtime: chicagogeorge style vol. 1, Chicago skyline tour with MCC pt. 1, pt. 2
-Page 9:MayDay....I found Chicago skyline pt1,2,3 and 4, Chicago's River North skyline
-Page 10: Chicago skyscraper-line tour with Chi649 pt.1,2,3, Chicago Skyline Showtime: chicagogeorge style vol. 2,3,4,5.
-Page 11: Chicago Skyline Showtime: chicagogeorge style vol. 6,7,8, Old School Chicago skyline pt1,2
-Page 12: Old School Chicago skyline pt.3,4,5,6, First time Chicago skyline tour with our new resident:urban_encounter
-Page 13: 1996 Aerial Chicago skyline by Alex S. MacLean pt.1,2,3,4,5,6,7,8, Airliners Special: Chicago skyline Pt.1,2,3, Chicago Skyline Showtime: chicagogeorge style vol.9,10, 
-Page 14: Some rookie pics taken by Chrishung, Flash + Camera = Impressive Chicago skyline pix by Flash pt.1,2,3,4,5,6,7,8, Chicago skyline:Above the rails with Goonsta pt.1,2,3,4
-Page 15: Chicago skyline:Above the rails with Goonsta pt.5-18
-Page 16: Chicago skyline:Above the rails with Goonsta pt.19-24, Chicago skyline at night, Chicago skyline at sunset, Chicago skyline:Above the rails with Goonsta pt.25-30
-Page 17: Goonsta got Chicago skyline panos for us 1/22/06, MayDay's Chicago Rivernorth skyline tour pt.1&2, Goonsta's Chicago skyline tour 2003-2005 pt.1-10
-Page 18:Goonsta's Chicago skyline tour 2003-2005 pt.11-16,Chicago Skyline Heaven Special #1-4 
-Page 19:Chicago Skyline Heaven Special #5


*


----------



## ChicagoSkyline (Feb 24, 2005)

*Extreme Distant Chicago Skyline*


----------



## ChicagoSkyline (Feb 24, 2005)

*Chicago Skyline Pano*

Scroll----------------------------------------------->


----------



## meow (Mar 1, 2005)

stunning


----------



## ChicagoSkyline (Feb 24, 2005)




----------



## ChicagoSkyline (Feb 24, 2005)




----------



## _00_deathscar (Mar 16, 2005)

Alright look, no offense mate, but how many times are you going to re-post the same pictures over and over and over again?


----------



## ChicagoSkyline (Feb 24, 2005)

*Chicago Skyline of Summer, 2006*


----------



## ChicagoSkyline (Feb 24, 2005)

by Spyguy


----------



## ChicagoSkyline (Feb 24, 2005)




----------



## ChicagoSkyline (Feb 24, 2005)




----------



## ChicagoSkyline (Feb 24, 2005)




----------



## Kaplan (Jul 29, 2003)

GREAT! Great city, amasing pics!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 29, 2004)

Nice collect' thanks  Chicago is in the top 5 of the best skyline in the world.


----------



## ChicagoSkyline (Feb 24, 2005)

_00_deathscar said:


> Alright look, no offense mate, but how many times are you going to re-post the same pictures over and over and over again?


Sry deathscar, but you have to visit my "Chicago Skyline Heaven" thread to find your proper pc wallpaper like you wanted on the Chicago thread, "MATE"!
I will keep updating this photo thread, so you wont likely to see them over and over and over again unless you are only seeing the first page of this thread! :cheers:  :scouserd: :runaway:


----------



## ChicagoSkyline (Feb 24, 2005)

NEGRO said:


> GREAT! Great city, amasing pics!


Thanks!


----------



## ChicagoSkyline (Feb 24, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> Nice collect' thanks  Chicago is in the top 5 of the best skyline in the world.


Hope you all enjoy and continue to come back for more! :cheers:


----------



## ChicagoSkyline (Feb 24, 2005)

*Some more distant chicago skyline views*


----------



## ChicagoSkyline (Feb 24, 2005)




----------



## ChicagoSkyline (Feb 24, 2005)




----------



## ChicagoSkyline (Feb 24, 2005)

*Krzycho's Chicago skyline Pt.1*



Mosaic said:


> OMG!!!!! Chicago;s skyline is absolutely stunning.


Thanks!








\


----------



## ChicagoSkyline (Feb 24, 2005)

*Krzycho's Chicago skyline pt2*


----------



## ChicagoSkyline (Feb 24, 2005)

*Krzycho's Chicago canyon skyline*


----------



## Mosaic (Feb 18, 2005)

Will it be even dense than this????


----------



## Mr Bricks (May 6, 2005)

Stunning pics! The Chicago skyline is truly amazing! I hope it´s ok for me to contribute to this thread with a nice Chicago picture i found. I don´t know who the photographer is but the pic is nice.




It would be cool to get to see some more street scenes of this city.


----------



## ChicagoSkyline (Feb 24, 2005)

^^
Awsome aerial of Chicago skyline from a rare angle! Thanks so much SuomiPoika! :runaway: 

Please see the first page for more detail about the 1 pix per person on this thread rule! :scouserd:  :cheers:

ps: I will try to avoid street scenes, but you can show Chicago canyon skyline if you like, since it is close to street scene area! Remember you can only post 1 pix in my thread, so be sure that is your greatest Chicago skyline that you ever have!


----------



## sbarn (Mar 19, 2004)

Great photos... :yes:

However, I think you'd be wise to assign credit to those who actually snapped the shots. It'd be a far greater contribution to the forum if you actually went out and took some new pictures yourself... just my :2cents:


----------



## ChicagoSkyline (Feb 24, 2005)

sbarn said:


> Great photos... :yes:
> 
> However, I think you'd be wise to assign credit to those who actually snapped the shots. It'd be a far greater contribution to the forum if you actually went out and took some new pictures yourself... just my :2cents:


Yes, I did and I certainly love to show my appreciation toward their great photography skills that brought Chicago skyline alive and closer to all of us!
If you have browsed thru every pages of this thread, you will see that I included the name of the person who took those pix! It is common sense to me, but sometimes things got carry away and loose track sinc this is the internet, if you like your photo to be seem by mass public, then you accept that is will be visible to the fullest!

Some pix in the thread are mine and yes, I love to bring more impressive chicago skyline to this heavenly thread. Thanks for the heads up sbarn and plz do come back often for more!


----------



## ChicagoSkyline (Feb 24, 2005)

*[Chicago South Loop skyline]*
By Hydrogen:


----------



## sharpie20 (Nov 5, 2005)

Atlantis??? 



ChicagoSkyline said:


>


----------



## ChicagoSkyline (Feb 24, 2005)

*Krzycho's Chicago Skyline from Sears Tower Skydeck Winter 2005*

Chicago version of endless pile up of build ups!


----------



## ChicagoSkyline (Feb 24, 2005)

*Krzycho's Chicago skylne from Park Place Tower*



sharpie20 said:


> Atlantis???


Yea, one of da kind in the world! :runaway:


----------



## ChicagoSkyline (Feb 24, 2005)

*Chicago canyon skyline*

Krzycho Version:

























HAZARDOUSLY_WASTED Version:


----------



## ChicagoSkyline (Feb 24, 2005)

By HAZARDOUSLY_WASTED:









By Chilooper:


----------



## ChicagoSkyline (Feb 24, 2005)

*Windy City Greek: Chicagogeorge's Chicago Skyline*


----------



## edsg25 (Jul 30, 2004)

Chicago Skyline, to say that so many of these pictures have shown Chicago in a completely different angle and new light would be pure understatement.

I've never seen pictures this good in all those books of Chicago photo essays!

Damn! Chicago would be such a fantastic and beautiful city to visit on a vacation! If only I didn't live here!


----------



## ChicagoSkyline (Feb 24, 2005)

edsg25 said:


> Chicago Skyline, to say that so many of these pictures have shown Chicago in a completely different angle and new light would be pure understatement.
> 
> I've never seen pictures this good in all those books of Chicago photo essays!
> 
> Damn! Chicago would be such a fantastic and beautiful city to visit on a vacation! If only I didn't live here!


hehe, that is very true! 
For me, I am always treating Chicago as my top vocation destination for my skyline craving huger! Even if it means having to hop on metra out here in the burb! :cheers:
Actually, you get the better view of complete chicago skyline out here in the burb than the city, but I can't feel the skyline soul when I used my binocular to see it from top balcony of my McMansion,lol! :runaway:


----------



## ChicagoSkyline (Feb 24, 2005)

Chicago South Loop(Central Station) Skyline is growing up!  

by spyguy:









photo by Jaroslaw and Dan in Chicago:


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

AMAZING pics, as always!! I just can't get enough of Chicago pictures! Those beach shots were brilliant, too. Hope you guys are making it thru the heatwave, as I know it is even hotter in ChiTown than it is here in TO!


----------



## ChicagoSkyline (Feb 24, 2005)

Taller said:


> AMAZING pics, as always!! I just can't get enough of Chicago pictures! Those beach shots were brilliant, too. Hope you guys are making it thru the heatwave, as I know it is even hotter in ChiTown than it is here in TO!


Man, It has been 4 days of heat wave so far, but this is typical Chicago temp. during summer time anyway... :runaway: 
Thanks, I think that Toronto might get a better lake breeze than Chicago does right?  :cheers:


----------



## ChicagoSkyline (Feb 24, 2005)

*Helicopter tour with SimbyHeart for Chicago Skyline Pt.1*

Thanks to SimbyHeart @ ssp


----------



## ChicagoSkyline (Feb 24, 2005)

*Helicopter tour with SimbyHeart for Chicago Skyline Pt.2*

by SimbyHeat @ ssp


----------



## ChicagoSkyline (Feb 24, 2005)

*Helicopter tour with SimbyHeart for Chicago Skyline Pt.3*

by SimbyHeart @ ssp


----------



## ChicagoSkyline (Feb 24, 2005)

*Above Chicago Skyline Pt.3*

By KCgridlock @ ssp


----------



## ChicagoSkyline (Feb 24, 2005)

*Above Chicago Skyline Pt.4*

By KCgridlock @ ssp


----------



## ChicagoSkyline (Feb 24, 2005)

*Above Chicago Skyline Pt.5*

By KCgridlock @ ssp


----------



## ChicagoSkyline (Feb 24, 2005)

*VZ Does Chicago skyline Pt.1*

By volguus zildrohar @ ssp


----------



## ChicagoSkyline (Feb 24, 2005)

*VZ Does Chicago skyline Pt.2*

By volguus zildrohar @ ssp

































Scroll----------------------------------->


----------



## ChicagoSkyline (Feb 24, 2005)

*VZ Does Chicago skyline Pt.3*

By volguus zildrohar @ ssp


----------



## blackhawk08 (Apr 23, 2006)

this photo makes the Sears tower look huge, (which is rare to me because i always think it looks much much smaller in photos)


----------



## ChicagoSkyline (Feb 24, 2005)

^^
Well, ST is the tallest in Chicago and NA, what do you expect?!
It is because he took this shot near Chicago loop as oppose to near lakefront of Aon or northshore of JHC....So it came natural that it is the most dominant in the skyline from this angle!:runaway:


----------



## ChicagoSkyline (Feb 24, 2005)

As you can see from this shot, the Chicago DT skyline with its 3 supertalls looks quite balance from couple miles west of it, so some times the angle really matter s too!


----------



## ChicagoSkyline (Feb 24, 2005)




----------



## ChicagoSkyline (Feb 24, 2005)




----------



## ChicagoSkyline (Feb 24, 2005)




----------



## ChicagoSkyline (Feb 24, 2005)




----------



## Sinjin P. (Jul 17, 2005)

ChicagoSkyline said:


>


Impressive! :runaway:


----------



## ChicagoSkyline (Feb 24, 2005)

sinjin said:


> Impressive! :runaway:


Thanks sinjin, it is one of my favorite pc desktop theme!


----------



## ChicagoSkyline (Feb 24, 2005)




----------



## ChicagoSkyline (Feb 24, 2005)




----------



## ChicagoSkyline (Feb 24, 2005)

*How will 400 N LSD(Fordham Spire) look like in Chicago skyline?*


----------



## opium (Apr 10, 2006)

They should've built that instead of the fucking ugly ass Sears Tower 30 years ago .


----------



## ChicagoFan (May 25, 2006)

Hey, dont forget the Sears Tower is 30 years old, its a different style than todays, and its not that ugly for its time. I wonder have you actually seen the sears tower in person. Nice pictures looking forward to 2010.


----------



## ChicagoSkyline (Feb 24, 2005)

opium said:


> They should've built that instead of the fucking ugly ass Sears Tower 30 years ago .


Hey opium, do you mind clean up your comment a bit? If you have issue with ST, please go to its thread in skyscraper forum and comment there, you can say however you want regarding your feeling about single unit skyscraper. Here, no one cares how ST is really matter, we are skyline fanatic not skyscraper alone!
Please, this is your last warming about it! hno: :nono: otherwise, next time you use foul and offensive language on my thread, it will be report to modz and be ready to be :banned: 
Best luck and do come back to enjoy Chicago skyline!


----------



## ChicagoSkyline (Feb 24, 2005)

ChicagoFan said:


> Hey, dont forget the Sears Tower is 30 years old, its a different style than todays, and its not that ugly for its time. I wonder have you actually seen the sears tower in person. Nice pictures looking forward to 2010.


Thx, chicagofan for reasonable explanation!
ST and FS are in total different century! Would anyone know what is the style of next 30 years in architecture?
ST was very advance and unique in its time and also one of the mighty structure in the world. Anyway, I am not gonna get into those flamming debate about how ST is king in my eye, because it really is or at least for the last 20+ years!
But Chicago skyline in 2010 will give Chicago skyline fanatic something dramatic to look forward to :runaway:


----------



## blackhawk08 (Apr 23, 2006)

ChicagoSkyline said:


> Hey opium, do you mind clean up your comment a bit? If you have issue with ST, please go to its thread in skyscraper forum and comment there, you can say however you want regarding your feeling about single unit skyscraper. Here, no one cares how ST is really matter, we are skyline fanatic not skyscraper alone!
> Please, this is your last warming about it! hno: :nono: otherwise, next time you use foul and offensive language on my thread, it will be report to modz and be ready to be :banned:
> Best luck and do come back to enjoy Chicago skyline!


fear the wrath of ChicagoSkyline lol :hahaha:


----------



## opium (Apr 10, 2006)

The comment about the Sears Tower was an opinion , my opinion which i am entitled to . And foul langage is allowed on the forum. So chill and have fun. :cheers:


----------



## ChicagoSkyline (Feb 24, 2005)

opium said:


> The comment about the Sears Tower was an opinion , my opinion which i am entitled to . And foul langage is allowed on the forum. So chill and have fun. :cheers:


Yes, I believed that you entitle to any opinions that you may have on this thread, but try to be sensible and make them as relating to Chicago skyline as possible. I wouldn't might discussing some individual skyscrapers but only ones that you "like", not whime on and on about your "dislike" on my thread. We get how ST doesn't fit your style last time and surely but maturely, we don't want to hear another one with extra flames on it. I believe that there are some limits as what you can post in regarding to the topic and simply "spam", I believed that you are trying too hard to let us know your opinion about ST which we all have our own views on it. Like I said, I hope that this thread is pure enjoyment of "Chicago Skyline" and not turn into the discussion on why certain skyscrapers aren't good in your mind... :bash: I believe that there are many threads on SSC that you can express which "you can entitle your opinions to" just make sure that they are in the right place.
Otherwise, enjoy and best wish to you!


----------



## opium (Apr 10, 2006)

I've taken another look at the Sears Tower and i think it's starting to grow on me . There's something about that building besides the size . So stop hitting me on the head with a hammer . I love you , man!


----------



## Califoreigner (Jul 29, 2006)

*"Tallest needle in the World?"*

"Fordham *Spire*" is no joke. About 1/3 of the entire building is a *needle*. Cheap way to gain the title *"tallest building in North America". * uke:


----------



## spyguy (Apr 16, 2005)

I don't know what kind of maths you've learned, but the spire is 1/5 of the total height. If FS is built, it will have more floors than any tower in NA, the roof height will be the tallest in NA and taller than everything except Freedom Tower with its spire, and the spire height (the official height) will be taller than everything in NA including CN Tower.

That's not a cheating way to get the title IMO.


----------



## Assurbanipal (Oct 30, 2005)

Excellent pictures. Some solutions I will try to apply in my new SimCity region!

Presently, Chicago's skyline is second after Hong Kong in my personal list. Was third, but Krzycho's pictures and this thread moved it above Shanghai.


----------



## ChicagoSkyline (Feb 24, 2005)

*Goonsta around Chicago June, 2006 Pt.1*



Assurbanipal said:


> Excellent pictures. Some solutions I will try to apply in my new SimCity region!
> 
> Presently, Chicago's skyline is second after Hong Kong in my personal list. Was third, but Krzycho's pictures and this thread moved it above Shanghai.


Thank you, Krzycho's collection really is incredible!


By Goonsta


----------



## ChicagoSkyline (Feb 24, 2005)

By Goonsta


----------



## ChicagoSkyline (Feb 24, 2005)

*Goonsta around Chicago June, 2006 Pt. 3*

By goonsta:


----------



## ChicagoSkyline (Feb 24, 2005)

opium said:


> I've taken another look at the Sears Tower and i think it's starting to grow on me . There's something about that building besides the size . So stop hitting me on the head with a hammer . I love you , man!


Good, I hope that you find many other angles of ST to like it!
Here is one dedicated to yours only...  :cheers:


----------



## ChicagoSkyline (Feb 24, 2005)

Califoreigner said:


> "Fordham *Spire*" is no joke. About 1/3 of the entire building is a *needle*. Cheap way to gain the title *"tallest building in North America". * uke:


Yes, it will be needle like and will be one of the kind in the world, and it will have one of the largest skyscraper spaces in the US...btw I agree that spire is way to long, instead of 1/3 or 1/4, they shoulde make it the same height(2000 ft) while shorten the spire with ratio of 1/5 or 1/6 this way, the observation deck is way higher and therefor better spectacle views! :cheers:


----------



## ChicagoSkyline (Feb 24, 2005)

By UrbanSophist:


----------



## ChicagoSkyline (Feb 24, 2005)

By spyguy:


----------



## Fatality_06 (Aug 2, 2006)

ChicagoSkyline said:


> Hey opium, do you mind clean up your comment a bit? If you have issue with ST, please go to its thread in skyscraper forum and comment there, you can say however you want regarding your feeling about single unit skyscraper. Here, no one cares how ST is really matter, we are skyline fanatic not skyscraper alone!
> Please, this is your last warming about it! hno: :nono: otherwise, next time you use foul and offensive language on my thread, it will be report to modz and be ready to be :banned:
> Best luck and do come back to enjoy Chicago skyline!



LOL this guy sure is a clown :weirdo: 
Im pretty sure that talking about a single building within a skyline still constitutes talking about the skyline as a whole, and seeing that ST is the centrepiece of chicagos skyline, Im sure that no mod will ban me from saying SEARS TOWER LOOKS LIKE SHIT in this thread.


----------



## ChicagoSkyline (Feb 24, 2005)

By Chicago3rd:


----------



## ChicagoSkyline (Feb 24, 2005)

*MayDay....I found Chicago skyline, pt.1*

By MayDay @ ssp:


----------



## ChicagoSkyline (Feb 24, 2005)

*MayDay....I found Chicago skyline, pt.2*


----------



## ChicagoSkyline (Feb 24, 2005)

*MayDay....I found Chicago skyline, pt.3*

By MayDay @ ssp:


----------



## ChicagoSkyline (Feb 24, 2005)

*MayDay....I found Chicago skyline, pt.4*

By MayDay @ ssp:
































:wave:


----------



## ChicagoSkyline (Feb 24, 2005)

Quick update of near future Chicago lakefront skyline,
By spyguy:


----------



## ChicagoSkyline (Feb 24, 2005)

By Via_Chicago:


----------



## ChicagoSkyline (Feb 24, 2005)

By ChiLooper:


----------



## opium (Apr 10, 2006)

Where is the Fordham Spire? :hahano:


----------



## ChicagoSkyline (Feb 24, 2005)

opium said:


> Where is the Fordham Spire? :hahano:


LOL, I-Robot took it! or is FS got blocked by it? :runaway:
Besides, we are looking at 2010 not 2035...that is some scary years away...maybe:cheer:
BTW, thanks for da pic, I think that Chicago skyline will be even more dramatic than this when around year 2035, more vertical I mean!:cheers:


----------



## ChicagoSkyline (Feb 24, 2005)

*Chicago's River North skyline*

By spyguy:


----------



## ChicagoSkyline (Feb 24, 2005)




----------



## ChicagoSkyline (Feb 24, 2005)




----------



## ChicagoSkyline (Feb 24, 2005)




----------



## ChicagoSkyline (Feb 24, 2005)




----------



## ChicagoSkyline (Feb 24, 2005)




----------



## ligel (Aug 25, 2005)

Chicago kicks ass!!!


----------



## ZZ-II (May 10, 2006)

I love the skyline of Chicago, one of my Favourites on the World. But it still needs more tall skyscrapers.


----------



## blue_milkyway88 (Jan 24, 2006)

I love Sears Tower It's really the symbol of Chicago hope it will never have a fate like WTC


----------



## Jay (Oct 7, 2004)

Chicago is so cool!


I love the Sears Tower too, It's like a cute black cat with white ears.


----------



## ChicagoSkyline (Feb 24, 2005)

oliver999 said:


> yes, the huston be 4th?
> chicago skyline surely better than LA, but i also love express way and massiv traffic of LA. miami city(oneal lived) has some other sceney of USA, tropical views.
> are you an american?


Houston is 4th I think!
Yea, LA is all about freeways and expressways with tons of cars!
My favorite gettaway desitination would be Miami where I can relax and forget about urban tension life in Chicago.
Yep, I am american, and I like to put some Chicago girl for break but they are too diverse to post it here!


----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

ChicagoSkyline said:


> Houston is 4th I think!
> Yea, LA is all about freeways and expressways with tons of cars!
> My favorite gettaway desitination would be Miami where I can relax and forget about urban tension life in Chicago.
> Yep, I am american, and I like to put some Chicago girl for break but they are too diverse to post it here!


i think you can post one of them :runaway: 
but i am sure you cant decide witch to post, because you have too much choice, lol.
US skyscrapers are quite different from china.
US SKYSCRAPERS CHINA'S
huge and square slim and tall
color grey colorful
serious delightful


----------



## ChicagoSkyline (Feb 24, 2005)

oliver999 said:


> i think you can post one of them :runaway:
> but i am sure you cant decide witch to post, because you have too much choice, lol.
> US skyscrapers are quite different from china.
> US SKYSCRAPERS CHINA'S
> ...


LOL....yea, it will spawn chicago cat fights if I do that here!  
Anyway, here is one for fun! :scouserd:


----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

ChicagoSkyline said:


> LOL....yea, it will spawn chicago cat fights if I do that here!
> Anyway, here is one for fun! :scouserd:


what a charming girl. she fits well with chicago. is she an american or a chinese? looks nobal but a little sexual, this kind of shape often showed on 1960-70 us films , and 1945-1949chinese films.


----------



## ChicagoSkyline (Feb 24, 2005)

By chilooper:


----------



## ChicagoSkyline (Feb 24, 2005)

by chilooper:


----------



## ChicagoSkyline (Feb 24, 2005)

*Chicago Skyline Showtime: chicagogeorge style vol. 6*

by chicagogeorge:


----------



## blackhawk08 (Apr 23, 2006)

AMAZING :eek2:


----------



## adamb10 (Aug 18, 2006)

Is this pic taken from the state of Michigan?


----------



## ChicagoSkyline (Feb 24, 2005)

^^
Yea, I believe so! There are tons of distant chicago skyline shots from this area, I think Michigan City and Indiana Dunes State Park are some of hot spots for Michigan state resident to sight see Chicago skyline from afar!


----------



## ChicagoSkyline (Feb 24, 2005)

*Chicago Skyline Showtime: chicagogeorge style vol. 7*

by chicagogeorge:


----------



## ChicagoSkyline (Feb 24, 2005)

*Chicago Skyline Showtime: chicagogeorge style vol. 8*

by chicagogeorge:


----------



## FullMetalCity (Aug 18, 2006)

ChicagoSkyline said:


> by chicagogeorge:
> 
> 
> I need help, How do i post pictures lol?


----------



## ChicagoSkyline (Feb 24, 2005)

*Old School Chicago skyline pt.1*



FullMetalCity said:


> ChicagoSkyline said:
> 
> 
> > by chicagogeorge:
> ...


----------



## ChicagoSkyline (Feb 24, 2005)




----------



## ChicagoSkyline (Feb 24, 2005)




----------



## ChicagoSkyline (Feb 24, 2005)




----------



## ChicagoSkyline (Feb 24, 2005)




----------



## ChicagoSkyline (Feb 24, 2005)




----------



## ChicagoSkyline (Feb 24, 2005)

*Old School Chicago skyline pt.2*

by goonsta:


----------



## ChicagoSkyline (Feb 24, 2005)

*Old School Chicago skyline pt.3*

by goonsta:


----------



## ChicagoSkyline (Feb 24, 2005)

*Old School Chicago skyline pt.4*

by goonsta:


----------



## google_abcd (Jul 22, 2006)

Looks great.
No offense, if China's cities also put all of their tall buildings in a small region, like the CBD in Chicago, then at least four Chinese cities including Shanghai, Guangzhou, Shenzhen and Chongqing have the same or even better skyline view than Chicago's


----------



## ChicagoSkyline (Feb 24, 2005)

*Old School Chicago skyline pt.5*

by goonsta:


----------



## ChicagoSkyline (Feb 24, 2005)

google_abcd said:


> Looks great.
> No offense, if China's cities also put all of their tall buildings in a small region, like the CBD in Chicago, then at least four Chinese cities including Shanghai, Guangzhou, Shenzhen and Chongqing have the same or even better skyline view than Chicago's


Well, none taken!
Chicago skyline is the pioneer of taking skyline into urban planning, so what you see here is the wonderful result of early planning for the birthplace of skyscraper city!:runaway:
Hope you enjoy these pix!


----------



## ChicagoSkyline (Feb 24, 2005)

*Old School Chicago skyline pt.6*

bu UrbanSophist:


----------



## Hecago (Dec 1, 2005)

google_abcd said:


> Looks great.
> No offense, if China's cities also put all of their tall buildings in a small region, like the CBD in Chicago, then at least four Chinese cities including Shanghai, Guangzhou, Shenzhen and Chongqing have the same or even better skyline view than Chicago's


Maybe the old school Chicago Skyline, like the pictures on this page. But not the current one.


----------



## spyguy (Apr 16, 2005)

I wish we still had all those old neon signs and what not.


----------



## krull (Oct 8, 2005)

ChicagoSkyline said:


>



Very nice! I love these shots alot! kay:


----------



## StevenW (Sep 12, 2002)

Again, I must say I'm lovin' this thread more and more. :yes:


----------



## ChicagoSkyline (Feb 24, 2005)

spyguy said:


> I wish we still had all those old neon signs and what not.


Yea, how come chicago took most of these neon signs out, I catually like neon signs in the city streets, it makes the city more viable at nite, maybe they are too large and took up too much space, image those spaces now are stand by supertalls and skyscrapers!!


----------



## ChicagoSkyline (Feb 24, 2005)

*First time Chicago skyline tour with our new resident:urban_encounter*

^^
Thanks alot guys!

by urban_encounter @ ssp:


----------



## ChicagoSkyline (Feb 24, 2005)




----------



## ChicagoSkyline (Feb 24, 2005)




----------



## ChicagoSkyline (Feb 24, 2005)

*Starting point for voting the Best Chicago Skyline Photos*


*Nomination Time for the Best Chicago Skyline*
Ok, it is about da time for me to do a bit of survey on which photos here that is "truely" one of da kind and best chicago skyline that you have ever witnessed on this thread "so far" or simply put, your favorite Chicago skyline photos here! Please include that one pic with your comment, thanks! Only one vote per person per day,but if you also like another chicago skyline photo after you voted that day, then come back next day to vote for your next favorite and so on...etc! I will summarize the votes on the top of this page or the first page of this thread.
So come back often to check out all the chicago skyline pix and vote for your favorites here!


----------



## ChicagoSkyline (Feb 24, 2005)




----------



## ChicagoSkyline (Feb 24, 2005)




----------



## ChicagoSkyline (Feb 24, 2005)

Brought to us by spyguy!

by Markus Masataka:


----------



## ChicagoSkyline (Feb 24, 2005)

Also brought to us by spyguy!

By Durrell Dew:









By Danny Lebreton :









By Trey Ratcliff:


----------



## ChicagoSkyline (Feb 24, 2005)




----------



## ChicagoSkyline (Feb 24, 2005)

*Chicago skyline:Above the rails with Goonsta pt.5*


----------



## ChicagoSkyline (Feb 24, 2005)

*Chicago skyline:Above the rails with Goonsta pt.6*


----------



## ChicagoSkyline (Feb 24, 2005)

*Chicago skyline:Above the rails with Goonsta pt.7*


----------



## Jiangwho (Jun 29, 2006)

Chicagoskyline great .........thanks for sharing these pics


----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

VVVV said:


> Chicagoskyline great .........thanks for sharing these pics


to post your own picture at this thread, dude.http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=9730159#post9730159


----------



## hlz6246243 (Aug 22, 2006)

thank you for sharing these beautiful pics,
stuning photos. and great city


----------



## ChicagoSkyline (Feb 24, 2005)

*Chicago skyline:Above the rails with Goonsta pt.8*

^^
Thanks alot guys!


----------



## ChicagoSkyline (Feb 24, 2005)

*Chicago skyline:Above the rails with Goonsta pt.9*


----------



## ChicagoSkyline (Feb 24, 2005)

*Chicago skyline:Above the rails with Goonsta pt.10*


----------



## ChicagoSkyline (Feb 24, 2005)

*Chicago skyline:Above the rails with Goonsta pt.11*


----------



## ChicagoSkyline (Feb 24, 2005)

*Chicago skyline:Above the rails with Goonsta pt.12*


----------



## ChicagoSkyline (Feb 24, 2005)

*Chicago skyline:Above the rails with Goonsta pt.13*


----------



## ChicagoSkyline (Feb 24, 2005)

*Chicago skyline:Above the rails with Goonsta pt.14*


----------



## ChicagoSkyline (Feb 24, 2005)

*Chicago skyline:Above the rails with Goonsta pt.15*


----------



## ChicagoSkyline (Feb 24, 2005)

*Chicago skyline:Above the rails with Goonsta pt.16*


----------



## Castle_Bravo (Jan 6, 2006)

Beautiful pics


----------



## ChicagoSkyline (Feb 24, 2005)

*Chicago skyline:Above the rails with Goonsta pt.17*



Castle_Bravo said:


> Beautiful pics


Thanks alot!


----------



## alitezar (Mar 10, 2006)

Very beautiful.


----------



## ChicagoSkyline (Feb 24, 2005)

*Chicago skyline:Above the rails with Goonsta pt.18*



alitezar said:


> Very beautiful.


Thank you!


----------



## The Urban Politician (Jul 2, 2004)

^ Picture of the year right here


----------



## ChicagoSkyline (Feb 24, 2005)

*Goonsta's Chicago skyline tour 2003-2005 pt.22*


----------



## myrandge (Aug 23, 2006)

ChicagoSkyline said:


> :cheer:
> I hope that you will and you will be in love with Chicago!
> Myrandge, this one is definitely for you
> Tall skyline with lots of traffic, trees, and lakes!


thank u very much
i


----------



## ChicagoSkyline (Feb 24, 2005)

*Goonsta's Chicago skyline tour 2003-2005 pt.23*


----------



## ChicagoSkyline (Feb 24, 2005)

*Goonsta's Chicago skyline tour 2003-2005 pt.24*


----------



## ChicagoSkyline (Feb 24, 2005)

*Goonsta's Chicago skyline tour 2003-2005 pt.25*









^^
Myrandge, c what I got for u! :cheers:


----------



## ChicagoSkyline (Feb 24, 2005)

*Goonsta's Chicago skyline tour 2003-2005 pt.26*


----------



## ChicagoSkyline (Feb 24, 2005)

*Goonsta's Chicago skyline tour 2003-2005 pt.27*









^^^
Another vintage shot for Myrandge!


----------



## myrandge (Aug 23, 2006)

thank you very much, ChicagoSkyline 
the pics on this page(20th）are very nice,it is the stytle that i like...
i like the daytime of the Chicago for it is a scene that different from what i see in my city..
looking forward to ur updating pics
lol ,i will come here everyday....hope u will too...：）


----------



## ChicagoSkyline (Feb 24, 2005)

*Goonsta's Chicago skyline tour 2003-2005 pt.28*



myrandge said:


> thank you very much, ChicagoSkyline
> the pics on this page(20th）are very nice,it is the stytle that i like...
> i like the daytime of the Chicago for it is a scene that different from what i see in my city..
> looking forward to ur updating pics
> lol ,i will come here everyday....hope u will too...：）


Thaks, I hope you enjoyed!
What city are you from?


----------



## ChicagoSkyline (Feb 24, 2005)

*Goonsta's Chicago skyline tour 2003-2005 pt.29*


----------



## ChicagoSkyline (Feb 24, 2005)

*Goonsta's Chicago skyline tour 2003-2005 pt.30*


----------



## ChicagoSkyline (Feb 24, 2005)

*Goonsta's Chicago skyline tour 2003-2005 pt.31*


----------



## myrandge (Aug 23, 2006)

Thaks, I hope you enjoyed!
What city are you from?
==================================================
i am in jiangmen,china.
thx ur pics..
lol ,i know u must be zzzing now


----------



## ChicagoSkyline (Feb 24, 2005)

myrandge said:


> Thaks, I hope you enjoyed!
> What city are you from?
> ==================================================
> i am in jiangmen,china.
> ...




Yea, I was sleeping at the time...lol!
Very cool, so you are not in the big city that has lots of skyscrapers right?

Can you show us one Jiangmen, China pic,please?:cheers:
If you don't know how to post pic here, just copy the url link to your pic and paste it in your reply, I will tranform it to image for everyone to see here, thanks! I am that you will like what is to come for Chicago skyline!:runaway:


----------



## ChicagoSkyline (Feb 24, 2005)

*Goonsta's Chicago skyline tour 2003-2005 pt.32*


----------



## ChicagoSkyline (Feb 24, 2005)

*Goonsta's Chicago skyline tour 2003-2005 pt.33*


----------



## ChicagoSkyline (Feb 24, 2005)

*Goonsta's Chicago skyline tour 2003-2005 pt.34*









^^
Don't try this at home or on top of towers! :runaway:


----------



## myrandge (Aug 23, 2006)

http://bbs.southcn.com/forum/index3.php?forumname=guangdongjinshen&job=view&topicid=69294
==================================================
http://post.baidu.com/f?kz=118953883
===================================
hahaha,i don't konw how to post pics here
lol,there is url link of the scene of the jiangmen
haha,wish u can like it..
BTW,lots of JIANGMEN(wu yi) people in America,lol
it is possible one of ur neighbor of the jiangmen people too


----------



## godblessbotox (Jan 3, 2006)

those are some tasty pictures!


----------



## ChicagoSkyline (Feb 24, 2005)

myrandge said:


> http://bbs.southcn.com/forum/index3.php?forumname=guangdongjinshen&job=view&topicid=69294
> ==================================================
> http://post.baidu.com/f?kz=118953883
> ===================================
> ...


Thanks so much myrandge for the link to the beautiful city of Jiangmen! I was shock to see how greenery and urbanic the city appeal to me or maybe because of your mastery photographical skills!:cheers: I love them, if you learn how to post pix here, please welcome to post a best Jiangmen skyline here!










There are lots of Jiangmen in America, really, wow, maybe most of em are in Chinatown here in Chicago, cool to know tho!


----------



## ChicagoSkyline (Feb 24, 2005)

*Flash + Camera = Impressive Chicago skyline pix by Flash July 2006 pt.3*


*
Page Summary:
-Page 1: Best of Chicago skyline, Extreme Distant Chicago Skyline, Chicago Skyline Panos, Chicago Skyline of Summer, 2006
-Page 2: extreme distant sections! High quality up close Chicago skyline, Chicago lakefront skyline panos from south to north
-Page 3: panoramas specials!Some more crazy chicago skyline panos for your pleasure, Do you like Chicago skyline panos?, Wow factor panos of chicago skyline, Goonsta time! Soulful Chicago Skyline
-Page 4: Krzycho's Chicago skyline Pt.1 and Pt.2, Krzycho's Chicago canyon skyline, Krzycho's Chicago Skyline from Sears Tower Skydeck Winter 2005, Krzycho's Chicago skylne from Park Place Tower, Chicago canyon skyline, Windy City Greek: Chicagogeorge's Chicago Skyline
-Page 5: Chicago Skyline Views from under construction 340 OTP's 55th, Above Chicago Skyline Pt.1, Above Chicago Skyline Pt.2
-Page 6: Helicopter tour with SimbyHeart for Chicago Skyline Pt.1, Pt.2, Pt3, Above Chicago Skyline Pt.3, Above Chicago Skyline Pt.4, Above Chicago Skyline Pt.5, VZ Does Chicago skyline Pt.1, Pt.2, Pt.3
-Page 7: How will 400 N LSD(Fordham Spire) look like in Chicago skyline?, Goonsta around Chicago June, 2006 Pt.1,2,3
-Page 8: Chicago Skyline Showtime: chicagogeorge style vol. 1, Chicago skyline tour with MCC pt. 1, pt. 2
-Page 9:MayDay....I found Chicago skyline pt1,2,3 and 4, Chicago's River North skyline
-Page 10: Chicago skyscraper-line tour with Chi649 pt.1,2,3, Chicago Skyline Showtime: chicagogeorge style vol. 2,3,4,5.
-Page 11: Chicago Skyline Showtime: chicagogeorge style vol. 6,7,8, Old School Chicago skyline pt1,2
-Page 12: Old School Chicago skyline pt.3,4,5,6, First time Chicago skyline tour with our new resident:urban_encounter
-Page 13: 1996 Aerial Chicago skyline by Alex S. MacLean pt.1,2,3,4,5,6,7,8, Airliners Special: Chicago skyline Pt.1,2,3, Chicago Skyline Showtime: chicagogeorge style vol.9,10, 
-Page 14: Some rookie pics taken by Chrishung, Flash + Camera = Impressive Chicago skyline pix by Flash pt.1,2,3,4,5,6,7,8, Chicago skyline:Above the rails with Goonsta pt.1,2,3,4
-Page 15: Chicago skyline:Above the rails with Goonsta pt.5-18
-Page 16: Chicago skyline:Above the rails with Goonsta pt.19-24, Chicago skyline at night, Chicago skyline at sunset, Chicago skyline:Above the rails with Goonsta pt.25-30
-Page 17: Goonsta got Chicago skyline panos for us 1/22/06, MayDay's Chicago Rivernorth skyline tour pt.1&2, Goonsta's Chicago skyline tour 2003-2005 pt.1-10
-Page 18:Goonsta's Chicago skyline tour 2003-2005 pt.11-16,Chicago Skyline Heaven Special #1-4 
-Page 19:Chicago Skyline Heaven Special #5-6, Chicago skyline composition with John Massie #1-4, Chicago Skyline Heaven Special #7-10, Goonsta's Chicago skyline tour 2003-2005 pt.17-21
-Page 20:Goonsta's Chicago skyline tour 2003-2005 pt.22-34
-Page 21:Goonsta's Chicago skyline tour 2003-2005 pt.35-40, Den Haag AvW's Chicago skyline, Classic Chicago skyline nite pano brought by spyguy, Flash + Camera = Impressive Chicago skyline pix by Flash July 2006 pt.1-2
-Page 22:




Nomination Time for the Best Chicago Skyline
Ok, it is about da time for me to do a bit of survey on which photos here that is "truely" one of da kind and best chicago skyline that you have ever witnessed on this thread "so far" or simply put, your favorite Chicago skyline photos here! Please include that one pic with your comment, thanks! Only one vote per person per month,but if you also like another chicago skyline photo after you voted, then come back next month to vote for your next choice and so on(same photo allow)...etc! I will summarize the votes on the top of this page or the first page of this thread.
So come back often to check out all the chicago skyline pix and vote for your favorites here! BTW, this is your chance to put your favorites on the first page of this incredible thread!
 


Chicago skyline pano of the 2006!(Click to see the expanded pano)
 
Current Voting Result By Rank(Since 8-20-06):
(1 vote) [8-22 11:30 PM ChicagoSkyline]








(1 vote) [8-20 11:23 AM blackhawk08]








(1 vote) [8-22 08:26 PM #301 Toronto06]








(1 vote) [8-22 08:23 PM #300 The Urban Politician]








(1 vote) [8-23 11:21 PM #350 srika]








(1 vote) [8-23 08:52 PM #342 myrandge]











*


----------



## ChicagoSkyline (Feb 24, 2005)

*Flash + Camera = Impressive Chicago skyline pix by Flash July 2006 pt.4*


----------



## ChicagoSkyline (Feb 24, 2005)

*Flash + Camera = Impressive Chicago skyline pix by Flash July 2006 pt.5*


----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

awesome awesome! did you take this yourself? definetly 2nd in USA


----------



## david chanrion (Oct 4, 2002)

*trying to find the words......*

I have been browsing through all the pages, with so much pleasure, I am delighted .what to say excpet that this town is so photogenic and looks so pleasant to see an probably to live too.


----------



## david chanrion (Oct 4, 2002)

*trying to find the words......*

I have been browsing through all the pages, with so much pleasure, I am delighted .what to say excpet that this town is so photogenic and looks so pleasant to see and probably to live  too.


----------



## ChicagoSkyline (Feb 24, 2005)

oliver999 said:


> awesome awesome! did you take this yourself? definetly 2nd in USA


Nope, the ones above are from Flash who is alslo a member here, he really is a great photographer, let alone skyline ones are he specialty!:cheers:


----------



## Dallas star (Jul 6, 2006)

The best photographer in Chicago i have sucky skills ill leave it to you to amase me


----------



## ChicagoSkyline (Feb 24, 2005)

*Flash + Camera = Impressive Chicago skyline pix by Flash July 2006 pt.6*



david chanrion said:


> I have been browsing through all the pages, with so much pleasure, I am delighted .what to say excpet that this town is so photogenic and looks so pleasant to see an probably to live too.


Thanks for browsing thru the thread! I could not have agree with you more that Chicago has one of the photogenic skyline in the world, one and only!


----------



## ChicagoSkyline (Feb 24, 2005)

*Flash + Camera = Impressive Chicago skyline pix by Flash July 2006 pt.7*


----------



## Cerises (Apr 17, 2005)

Great pictures. This is one of my favorite American cities, looking forward to visiting again!


----------



## ChicagoSkyline (Feb 24, 2005)

*Flash + Camera = Impressive Chicago skyline pix by Flash July 2006 pt.8*



Cherry said:


> Great pictures. This is one of my favorite American cities, looking forward to visiting again!


Thank you and please do visit Chicago!


----------



## ChicagoSkyline (Feb 24, 2005)

*Flash + Camera = Impressive Chicago skyline pix by Flash July 2006 pt.9*

:runaway: 
























Final set for now from Flash, can't wait for the next ones! :cheers: Thanks so much Flash...cya


----------



## ChicagoSkyline (Feb 24, 2005)

*UrbanSophist's truly Chicago skyline pt.1*

Scroll-------------------------------------->


----------



## Chicagoago (Dec 2, 2005)

ChicagoSkyline said:


>


for some reason i really love this photo. I'm jeleous of the people out there by the water relaxing and having a beer.


----------



## ChicagoSkyline (Feb 24, 2005)

*UrbanSophist's truly Chicago skyline pt.2*

Scroll-------------------------------->


----------



## ChicagoSkyline (Feb 24, 2005)

Chicagoago said:


> for some reason i really love this photo. I'm jeleous of the people out there by the water relaxing and having a beer.


Yea, that is why it is so pleasurable to have a lakefront property like these folks, you don't just get the great view, you are next to it! I believe this was taken up north shore near Evanston... :scouserd:


----------



## ChicagoSkyline (Feb 24, 2005)

*Chicago Skyline Heaven Special #11*


----------



## ChicagoSkyline (Feb 24, 2005)

*Sailing with ChicagoSkyline on 9-9-06*

Out sailing on 9-9 overcast afternoon and snap couple of chicago skyline with my phone:


----------



## ChicagoSkyline (Feb 24, 2005)

*spyguy's Chicago skyline collections pt.1*

by Karla Withak 









by Paco Canker








^^
Now Chicago Skyline *Heaven* has new meaning! :runaway:


----------



## SkylineHeaven (Sep 12, 2006)

Chicago skyline wallpaper November,2006:


----------



## SkylineHeaven (Sep 12, 2006)

:bow::drool::runaway:


----------



## SkylineHeaven (Sep 12, 2006)

Short pano of Chicago DT skyline
Scroll------------------------>


----------



## SkylineHeaven (Sep 12, 2006)

This pano from Lisle/Naperville(35+ miles SW suburb of Chicago)!


----------



## SkylineHeaven (Sep 12, 2006)

Chicago Skyline from Mount Baldy, Michigan City:bow:


----------



## SkylineHeaven (Sep 12, 2006)




----------



## SkylineHeaven (Sep 12, 2006)

_Keen G_
Enjoy!:cheers:


----------



## SkylineHeaven (Sep 12, 2006)

Thorndale Beach


----------



## SkylineHeaven (Sep 12, 2006)

Chicago skyline from the Shedd/Lake Michigan


----------



## SkylineHeaven (Sep 12, 2006)




----------



## SkylineHeaven (Sep 12, 2006)




----------



## SkylineHeaven (Sep 12, 2006)




----------



## SkylineHeaven (Sep 12, 2006)

:bow::runaway:


----------



## SkylineHeaven (Sep 12, 2006)




----------



## SkylineHeaven (Sep 12, 2006)




----------



## SkylineHeaven (Sep 12, 2006)




----------



## SkylineHeaven (Sep 12, 2006)




----------



## SkylineHeaven (Sep 12, 2006)




----------



## SkylineHeaven (Sep 12, 2006)

Scroll-------------------------------->


----------



## SkylineHeaven (Sep 12, 2006)




----------



## SkylineHeaven (Sep 12, 2006)

From NWU campus:


----------



## SkylineHeaven (Sep 12, 2006)




----------



## SkylineHeaven (Sep 12, 2006)




----------



## SkylineHeaven (Sep 12, 2006)




----------



## SkylineHeaven (Sep 12, 2006)




----------



## SkylineHeaven (Sep 12, 2006)

Chicago traffic!hno:


----------



## SkylineHeaven (Sep 12, 2006)




----------



## SkylineHeaven (Sep 12, 2006)

Another Chicago Traffic skyline


----------



## SkylineHeaven (Sep 12, 2006)




----------



## SkylineHeaven (Sep 12, 2006)




----------



## SkylineHeaven (Sep 12, 2006)

:drool:


----------



## SkylineHeaven (Sep 12, 2006)

Scroll------------->


----------



## SkylineHeaven (Sep 12, 2006)




----------



## SkylineHeaven (Sep 12, 2006)

:bow:
Lakeshore East projects, Chicago loop projects and central station project all in one on 11/26! 
Scoll----------------------->


----------



## SkylineHeaven (Sep 12, 2006)

on top of constructing Regatta:


----------



## SkylineHeaven (Sep 12, 2006)




----------



## SkylineHeaven (Sep 12, 2006)

:bow::runaway:


----------



## SkylineHeaven (Sep 12, 2006)




----------



## SkylineHeaven (Sep 12, 2006)




----------



## SkylineHeaven (Sep 12, 2006)

:bow:
Nice views!


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Ask Borat Kazakhstan is better than Chicago


----------



## ChicagoBears2007 (Dec 15, 2006)

^^
:lol: 

Scroll-------------->


















Scroll----------------------->


----------



## ChicagoBears2007 (Dec 15, 2006)




----------



## ChicagoBears2007 (Dec 15, 2006)

*Aerial view of updating Chicago skyline above Lake Michigan*

From Chicago Loop to River North/Mag Mile:









From LSE to growing Central Station:


----------



## blue_milkyway88 (Jan 24, 2006)

I wish I were here immediately :lol: , some people say that Chicago is so dangerous , you must have 2 guns in your pocket when you go out , is that right ???


----------



## jimmyhelio (Dec 15, 2006)

From O'hare









Chicago skyline in distant

















Chicago North shore suburb!


----------



## jimmyhelio (Dec 15, 2006)

Foggy distant Chicago skyline across the lake!


----------



## jimmyhelio (Dec 15, 2006)




----------



## jimmyhelio (Dec 15, 2006)




----------



## jimmyhelio (Dec 15, 2006)




----------



## jimmyhelio (Dec 15, 2006)

spyguy said:


> _DCVoyager_


Cool!


----------



## jimmyhelio (Dec 15, 2006)

*Chicago Dino Skyline from Chi649*



Chi649 said:


> Sorry about the blurrieness on some of these but I don't have that many. Hope you like.


:cheers:


----------



## jimmyhelio (Dec 15, 2006)

spyguy said:


> _thierryhubert_


:bow:


----------



## jimmyhelio (Dec 15, 2006)

*Updates: Recent Chicago Lakeshore Skyline Panos*

With its LSE and Central Station visibily growing!









Scroll----------------------------->


----------



## jimmyhelio (Dec 15, 2006)

Lakeshore Drive on ramp:









Chicago skyline over Diversey Harbor


----------



## jimmyhelio (Dec 15, 2006)




----------



## JoSin (Sep 11, 2005)

WOW. amazing pics!!


----------



## jimmyhelio (Dec 15, 2006)

Pre X-Mas skyline!
Chicago Skyline seen from the Roosevelt Rd.

















Look into the past, present and future


----------



## jimmyhelio (Dec 15, 2006)

Chicago summer time


----------



## cobol (Dec 23, 2006)

Mr Downtown said:


> From a couple summers ago:





spyguy said:


> _Brian and Meghan_


:cheers:


----------



## cobol (Dec 23, 2006)

winter wonderland


----------



## cobol (Dec 23, 2006)

i_am_hydrogen said:


> All photos by KCgridlock.
> 
> 
> 
> \


----------



## cobol (Dec 23, 2006)

*Endless pile ups!*

:bow::nuts: :runaway:
Scroll-------------------->


----------



## cobol (Dec 23, 2006)

*LSE & River North Projects Updates!*









 :cheers:


----------



## cobol (Dec 23, 2006)

*Model of Chicago DT Skyline!*


----------



## cobol (Dec 23, 2006)

Fun on the lake!


----------



## harsh1802 (Apr 17, 2006)

jimmyhelio said:


>


Last year (Dec) i had the wonderful opportunity to passover Chicago on my way to India.....and the aerial views of night time Chicago just blew me away.....it was really an awesome experience......

:cheers:


----------



## cobol (Dec 23, 2006)

*Historical Chicago skyline*

Chicago's Grant Park 1931









Chicago River (south) 1931


----------



## cobol (Dec 23, 2006)

harsh1802 said:


> Last year (Dec) i had the wonderful opportunity to passover Chicago on my way to India.....and the aerial views of night time Chicago just blew me away.....it was really an awesome experience......
> 
> :cheers:


Indeed!


----------



## cobol (Dec 23, 2006)

LSE construction update:









TT update:









Chicago Loop traffic condition update:lol:


----------



## cobol (Dec 23, 2006)

From Ohio street beach


----------



## cobol (Dec 23, 2006)




----------



## cobol (Dec 23, 2006)

:bow::cheers:


----------



## cobol (Dec 23, 2006)




----------



## cobol (Dec 23, 2006)




----------



## cobol (Dec 23, 2006)




----------



## cobol (Dec 23, 2006)




----------



## le lyonnais du 81 (Aug 25, 2005)

Wonderful skyline:eek2:


----------



## cobol (Dec 23, 2006)

harsh1802 said:


> Last year (Dec) i had the wonderful opportunity to passover Chicago on my way to India.....and the aerial views of night time Chicago just blew me away.....it was really an awesome experience......
> 
> :cheers:


Few more Night shots of chicag skyline for you!
So glitzy..............:drool:


----------



## cobol (Dec 23, 2006)

le lyonnais du 81 said:


> Wonderful skyline:eek2:


Thanks so much!

You havn't see anything yet!:lol: 
:bow:
Scroll----------->


----------



## jonnytwo (Dec 31, 2006)




----------



## jonnytwo (Dec 31, 2006)

This is taken about a mile past the Indiana-Illinois border


----------



## jonnytwo (Dec 31, 2006)

Construction updates:
LSE and River north

















TT and Waterview


----------



## jonnytwo (Dec 31, 2006)

Central station construction update:
Looking from west toward central station highrises!


----------



## pottebaum (Sep 11, 2004)

Hey, weren't you like.....banned....or something?


----------



## jonnytwo (Dec 31, 2006)

chicago skyline pano,scroll>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## jonnytwo (Dec 31, 2006)




----------



## jonnytwo (Dec 31, 2006)

View from South Loop


----------



## jonnytwo (Dec 31, 2006)

Graffitti skyline


----------



## jonnytwo (Dec 31, 2006)

a good look at TT and chicago river @ nite









Chicago skyline from Central Ave bridge


----------



## fan of skyline (Jan 4, 2007)

spyguy said:


>


----------



## fan of skyline (Jan 4, 2007)

chicagogeorge said:


> PIMPED OUT!:bow: :bow: :bow: :bow:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:banana:


----------



## fan of skyline (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## nygirl (Jul 14, 2003)

How come they keep banning you? Spammage?


----------



## fan of skyline (Jan 4, 2007)

Yet another very far away shot of chicago skyline...this time from Glenview! :bow:


































chicago skyscraper canyon:nuts:


----------



## fan of skyline (Jan 4, 2007)

nygirl said:


> How come they keep banning you? Spammage?


I don't know, too visual I guessed!:lol: 
Hey nygirl, feel free to post some of your best chicago skyline pix here to share!:cheers:

Here are rare pano of chicago just for you, this time from SW of skyline! 
scroll-------------------------->


----------



## fan of skyline (Jan 4, 2007)

Another far away chicago skyline:


----------



## fan of skyline (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## fan of skyline (Jan 4, 2007)

*Camera phone attempts of aerial Chicago skyline @ nite!*

For some reason, the cameraphone does these better than the "real" camera. Almost on axis with Halsted looking south.


----------



## fan of skyline (Jan 4, 2007)

:banana: 
Project skyline being knock down, bye bye big boxes!


----------

